# November 3, 2011 Announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7646" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7646"></a></div>
<strong>Almost there!

</strong>The â€œhistoricalâ€ announcement is a day away. We have heard nothing else in regards to whatâ€™s coming.</p>
<p>Canon didnâ€™t send me an invite after I asked for one, I think they had a good laugh at my request judging by the smiley faces in the email.</p>
<p><strong>Expectations?

</strong>I expect a Super35 4K capable camera with PL and EF mount options. 2 to 3 lenses are also expected.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## insider (Nov 2, 2011)

does this make sense ?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1904375068458


----------



## JR (Nov 2, 2011)

do you think those new lens will be specific to video or would they be EF mount usable on our EOS body and also have AF? Any guess at what focal lenght they would be?


----------



## thenickdude (Nov 2, 2011)

insider said:


> does this make sense ?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1904375068458


Is that... an EOS camera? It couldn't be the Mark III, surely...? New fast 50mm lens? They didn't show the aperture marking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2011)

5D Mark II with a 50mm f/1.2L. Woot.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Nov 2, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> insider said:
> 
> 
> > does this make sense ?
> ...



lol, that's a 5D Mark II in the video, your just seeing what you want to see. 

If you people actually click on the link (that was attached to the video) its just a video about these women photographers and how they came up with this idea (hence the teaser)... it has nothing to do with a new camera. 

http://stories.my/blooming-tuesday-teaser/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2011)

@theuserjohnny - thanks for pointing that out, makes perfect sense.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what time this announcement is going to be?


----------



## PerfectSavage (Nov 2, 2011)

thenickdude said:


> insider said:
> 
> 
> > does this make sense ?
> ...



It doesn't have a built-in flash 05) so definitely not a 7D II unless they've dropped it to make the new flagship flash that much more attractive, also you can see the characters at bottom right where the current model says "Mark II" and it is clearly at least that many characters though not readable 18)... I don't have my 5DII in front of me at the moment to compare every detail but it is either a 5D Mark II with a new 50 L of some sort or indeed a 5D Mark III...then again...I'm often wrong ))


----------



## intown (Nov 2, 2011)

> Does anyone know what time this announcement is going to be?



If I remember correctly the Presentation starts at 6PM west coast time. 

So it will probably be later tonight before someone is able to tweet out the details. Not sure this event will have the same number of live bloggers as the iPhone 4S announcement. 

Hopefully Canon will send out press releases with all the details shortly after the cameras are announced.

I believe the Red announcement will be at 6PM west coast time.

Hope this helps! -- Steven


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2011)

PerfectSavage said:


> a new 50 L of some sort



It's the current 50mm f/1.2L. It looks a little 'different' because there's a clear filter on the front (you can clearly see that in the frame grab shown before you play the clip). The filter gives a different look to the internally-retracting front-focus element. Actually, you often see filters used on the 50L because it's one of the few lenses where the manual states that a filter is required for weather sealing.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 2, 2011)

5d mk3 will be announced


----------



## Warninglabel (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry it's not a 5D mark III


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_CuSGxEQcA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 2, 2011)

$15K video camera, stealing market share from Red. Hence why Red are announcing also. Nothing to do (directly) with the 1Dx, MK III or anything else (although clearly there may be some internal tech which is shared).....

Just my 2p...


----------



## Roger Jones (Nov 3, 2011)

Martin Scorsese will appear at the Canon event.

"Canon message (with Martin Scorsese) billed as â€œhistoric global announcement"!


----------



## nazdar (Nov 3, 2011)

there was posibility to get an invitation to tommorows event, but no more

http://www.eventcredentials.com/canon/orginvite.aspx


----------



## pravkp (Nov 3, 2011)

nazdar said:


> there was posibility to get an invitation to tommorows event, but no more
> 
> http://www.eventcredentials.com/canon/orginvite.aspx




We are so close to the announcement and yet we've hardly heard any convincing leaks..
Canon is getting better at this yeh?


----------



## leGreve (Nov 3, 2011)

Heh... if that 300C rumor holds up, then I hope they set their price right. Those speccs I already have covered in my Sony FS100, and it shoots better in the dark than the 5D II does.

Im not holding my breath so far...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 3, 2011)

If this rumor is true... What a joke ! An "historical announcement :the story begins" for a 1080P Video camcorder ? 

I think they have something else to show, isn't Martin Scorsese going to the announcement event ?


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 3, 2011)

i think it's going to be a paper weight that can show hd video shot on a Canon EOS camera 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2011)

leGreve said:


> Heh... if that 300C rumor holds up, then I hope they set their price right. Those speccs I already have covered in my Sony FS100, and it shoots better in the dark than the 5D II does.
> 
> Im not holding my breath so far...



Yes, but the 300C could use EF lenses, whereas your Sony FS100 can't...well, at least, until Birger starts shipping their adapter. :


----------



## PerfectSavage (Nov 3, 2011)

nazdar said:


> there was posibility to get an invitation to tommorows event, but no more
> 
> http://www.eventcredentials.com/canon/orginvite.aspx



interesting...why does this reference Nov 4th & 5th vs the 3rd? Are there going to be more announcements the 4th and 5th?


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm betting the 300c post is a last minute play for page views by the cr guy. No way its only gonna be 1080p at that price and with red releasing a cam the same day.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 3, 2011)

posts this soon are just for page views no more speculation needed only a matter of hours now...


----------



## NormanBates (Nov 3, 2011)

those 300c specs don't tell me much: with all that, it could be just as good as the alexa (and thus worth $60K), or only as good as the FS100 (and thus worth $5K)

at this level, for most work it's not so much about resolution (whatever RED people say), but about dynamic range, color rendition (specially skin tones), etc

for example, the alexa only records 1080p, but it has 14.1 stops of DR (vs. 11.2 for the 5D2, pre-cinestyle, and 14.5 for film), and the best skin tones among all these cameras according to a lot of very knowledgeable people
http://nofilmschool.com/2011/06/zacuto-unleashes-great-camera-shootout-2011/
and that's why it's worth $60K (to some)


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> I'm betting the 300c post is a last minute play for page views by the cr guy. No way its only gonna be 1080p at that price and with red releasing a cam the same day.



At what price? Also have you looked at the specifications and pricing of Canon's XF305? Granted that camcorder includes a lens, reportedly a very good lens, but this camcorder has a much larger sensor. 4K may be the preferrred capture and postproduction resolution for feature films shown on giant screens but, for HDTV, it may be overkill. Also, 4K capture, especially raw capture, requires fast and expensive memory. If Canon has decided to again use inexpensive CF memory, then 1920X1080 makes sense.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting the 300c post is a last minute play for page views by the cr guy. No way its only gonna be 1080p at that price and with red releasing a cam the same day.
> ...



Everywhere I've seen has said $10k-$15k. The Scarlett or whatever Red announces today shoots higher than 1080 for sure and they were talking about $7k - $10k for that. Not to mention they are releasing it in Hollywood and having some of the big shots there, so I'm pretty sure this camera is "for feature films on giant screens." You think those people are going to be impressed by a camera like the one described in the last rumor?

Point and shoots and iPhones shoot 1080p, it just seems like any pro cam at that price that has to stay relevant for a while is going to need to do something better.

I dont care if it's 1080p if they make some HUGE improvements somehow in terms of quality.


----------



## Policar (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> I dont care if it's 1080p if they make some HUGE improvements somehow in terms of quality.



Yes. Actually not that many films are finished in 4k... Most are still 2k. Lots of major films (Captain America, Avengers, Transformers 3, etc.) shot at 1080p or 2k.

The vast majority of new TV shows (maybe an exaggeration) are shot on the Alexa in prores, because the format is easy to ingest. How many still photographers distribute their images as raw files? Prores log-c plus custom LUT provides the built in "look" the cinematographer wants, but also with substantial room to grade.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Nov 3, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> I'm betting the 300c post is a last minute play for page views by the cr guy. No way its only gonna be 1080p at that price and with red releasing a cam the same day.



CR Craig I don't believe is the type to play games for page views.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 3, 2011)

engadjet live blogging the event http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/03/the-canon-hollywood-event-liveblog/


----------



## KitH (Nov 3, 2011)

*do what? *

 That's a newsgathering spec these days. 

Can't imagine Martin Scorsese getting out of bed for that. 

Unless the 1080p is talking about the viewfinder. 

Hollywood venue means it has to be something relevant to the digital cinema market. 

Come on, give us 1080p @300fps. (demo'd at IBC two years ago) That's like seeing through an open window and is properly stunning to watch. 

<wild speculation> is that what the 300 part of the name is about? </wild speculation>


----------



## Heidrun (Nov 3, 2011)

Now its soon 8 PM here in Norway. Will there be an announcement soon. Or is this just a wish


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2011)

Right. Not much evidence to support this either. 



rocketdesigner said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting the 300c post is a last minute play for page views by the cr guy. No way its only gonna be 1080p at that price and with red releasing a cam the same day.
> ...


----------



## dstppy (Nov 3, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> Now its soon 8 PM here in Norway. Will there be an announcement soon. Or is this just a wish



Document says Hollywood, CA -- it's Noon there now . . . movie execs are just gettin' outa bed


----------



## gene_can_sing (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: do what? *



KitH said:


> That's a newsgathering spec these days.
> 
> Can't imagine Martin Scorsese getting out of bed for that.
> 
> ...



300 is a reference to the movie: "Spartannnnnnssssss!!!!!"

I still think it makes ZERO sense that Canon would make a camera with a specific EF and specific PL mount. That would be so limiting on the types of lenses that can be used. Sony FS100 and Panasonic AF101 are obviously mirrorless with a short flange length, therefore they can adopt basically any lens ever made, including EF and PL.

It would be really unwise for Canon to use an EF mount (long-ish flange length) which would limit the type of lenses that are adoptable. Plus EF mount can already adopt PL mount. Ideally, they would just have a short flange mount with an EF electronic adaptor. That makes the most sense.

So please Canon, just don't be Canon and release a camera with an EF mount in yet another attempt to get people to buy your lenses. Make a better camera instead, like Sony and Panasonic did.


----------



## NormanBates (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it will be two different cameras: EF at $5K to $15K (FS100 or F3 competitor), and PL much more expensive, perhaps $50K (alexa competitor)

but yes: either that, or interchangeable mounts, having two different versions of the same camera makes no sense (ahem, it's like having a PAL and an NTSC version, ahem, absolutely stupid, ahem, sony, ahem...)


----------



## PerfectSavage (Nov 3, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> Now its soon 8 PM here in Norway. Will there be an announcement soon. Or is this just a wish



announcement is scheduled for 3PM Pacific Time (LA), so that would be what... 11PM Norway?


----------



## ferdi (Nov 3, 2011)

PerfectSavage said:


> Heidrun said:
> 
> 
> > Now its soon 8 PM here in Norway. Will there be an announcement soon. Or is this just a wish
> ...


Yes 3PM PDT (GMT -7) so 11PM CET.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2011)

Engadget has a live blog from the event at 3pm Pacfiic time. Red make their announcement 3 hrs later, allowing them to decide their price point no doubt


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 3, 2011)

Stu_bert said:


> Red make their announcement 3 hrs later, allowing them to decide their price point no doubt



or time to make up lies about scarlet's specifications once they get outgunned and under priced.


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 3, 2011)

not much alive at the moment - let alone live.

Suspense is killing me - i need to go to bed, early rise in the morning


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like they are really trying to emphasize that this thing does an amazing job of color reproduction. People are nailing it for not being 4k output thought. $20 is kinda steep though. Still...if it does a better job of color reproduction that Red Camera, then even at 2k it will be worth it. 

But seriously, can it be that much better than the 1dx? They both produce the same output, with the same compression. 

Someone help me out here...


----------



## n8mills (Nov 4, 2011)

not sure when this was posted - but some footage of the camera

http://vimeo.com/31442135


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice response RED. Their website just melted down.


----------



## docrender (Nov 8, 2011)

And I give up on CANON then  With finally buying Scarlett like last resort - at least right amount of pixels


----------

